# Lite Dog Trailer Manufacturer ??



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I saw an Ultra Lite Dog Box at a hunting show a few years back, but have been unable to find their website. 

I though they were called ultra lite or pro lite, but they were a light weight dog box that came in various sizes and with different options. I am interested in seeing if they carry a dog trailer made from the same type of material. I was very impressed with their product. 

Thanks


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

This might be what you're looking for. Just click on the link.

 Fiber Lite


----------

